# OTTB Show Name help?



## ICUWest7 (Jun 18, 2013)

My mares registered name is ICU West, and i think it's awful...i don't want to show her under that name, i really want to show her under Dancing Days, or some other classic rock song's name. Do i have to use her jc registered name? Or can i change it any way?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

You can change it. my old horse's registered jockey name was HORRIBLE, so i changed it (i dont remember the name now) to Learning To Fly... Then later changed it to Ducati. hahaha its ALL up to you! Id love to see the mare and hear about her personality to help, if i can, choose a name  i love hearing show names!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

OTTBeautiful XD


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

If you have papers you can go through the JC and make an official change but even then you can show under any name you wish..the JC doesn't check. If you don't have papers you can still use whatever name you wish...it just won't change in the official JC registry.

My two were Rize (pronounced Reezay) and Foot Work respectively with the JC but they showed under Linus and Highland Chief respectively. Linus as he had a calligraphic "L" on his forehead and Paddy (barn name)/Highland Chief as a reference to my Scots ancestry.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Breed shows require the registered name of the horse. Open shows allow whatever name you submit.


----------



## ICUWest7 (Jun 18, 2013)

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> You can change it. my old horse's registered jockey name was HORRIBLE, so i changed it (i dont remember the name now) to Learning To Fly... Then later changed it to Ducati. hahaha its ALL up to you! Id love to see the mare and hear about her personality to help, if i can, choose a name  i love hearing show names!


Yay! ICU West is terrible haha, i has no ring to it. 
She's super sweet and curious about everything and she likes to play with her leadropes and literally everything else she can get her mouth on, and she literally dances for her food every evening when I feed her. 
OTTbeautiful is right :lol: 

thanks everyone else! I don't think i'm going to get it officially changed by the JC, since it's easier to track her through her original name, i'll just change her show name since i hate her registered one. 

Dancing Days is the first I thought of so i'm gonna use that!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

And someone will turn it into Dancing Daisy or Dancing Daze.


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

I like keeping the names they raced under. 

I keep them to honour the horses past, as without their past they would not have ended up where they are now. My OTTB Bo, worked hard under that name. There was a lot of blood, sweat and tears and emotion associated with his name. IMO he has earnt it. 

Bo, raced under the name Omdurman. At first I wasn't a fan, I mean what on Earth is Omdurman?!?! 

*FYI it's the largest city in Sudan, laying on the western banks of the River Nile. It was the site of the Battle of Omdurman in the Mahdist War (or the War of the Sudan) in which the British and Egyptian forces were triumphant over the Mahdist forces of Abdullah al-Taashi... Maybe they were paying hommage to Bo's sire - Desert Sun (who was from Great Britain) perhaps??

It has grown on me and I get people coming up to me who worked with him when he raced saying how good he looks and how glad they are that he is happy and healthy. They come over and give him a pat and a cuddle too. It's a nice feeling. 

My friends horse Bailey raced under Chief Skamadic, which is his dam and sire's names mixed together - Chief Skelato and Nomadic. Again, I like it. It's unique to him. 

ICU West is not all that bad. Do you know what her dam and sire were called?


----------



## ForeverBuzz (Jul 22, 2013)

*shownames*

Golden Secrets
Tiny Dancer(a song)
Summertime Blues


----------



## ICUWest7 (Jun 18, 2013)

Saddle bag- hahaha you're right, but they always butcher my last name anyways so it wouldn't be a surprise if they didn't get my horses name right. 

NaeNae87- i just don't like it too much because my school is called 'west forsyth' and ICU West just...idk it doesn't do it for me. I agree though about honoring their heritage- i remember looking up her sire and dams names but i can't remember them off the top of my head

ForeverBuzz- oh i like Tiny Dancer! She is on the smaller side, and she practically prances everywhere


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> my old horse's registered jockey name was HORRIBLE, so i changed it


I thought you meant his name was actually 'horrible'. As in "next in the ring we have... Horrible ridden by..." 
Hehe!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have one and it suits a mare. Twisted Sister


----------

